# Certificate Programs via Correspondence



## tfelice (Apr 18, 2005)

Can anyone suggest Reformed seminaries that offer certificate programs via distance learning? 

I have long been interested in getting some seminary training, but since I never finished my B.S. degree I cannot sign up for courses in a graduate program.

At this stage of my life, it would be real difficult for me to complete my Bachelor's degree and frankly my interest is not so much in persuing a Master's, but instead getting taking some courses to help improve my knowledge and ability for teaching.

Any help?


----------



## JM (Apr 19, 2005)

Haddington House

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by Hard Knox]


----------



## kceaster (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tony...*

There are some seminaries that will allow you to do work towards a Master's, without the benefit of a bachelor's. In fact, most say that you have to have a bachelor's or equivalent. Well, the equivalent is usually life experience. GPTS and RTS are the only schools I know of that have distance programs. And I believe both of these will work with you if you do not have a bachelor's. I know GPTS does, because I don't have a bachelor's either.

GPTS does have an age requirement though. You must be at least 30 and be recommended by your church and elders. They also would like for you to be under care of a presbytery or a synod.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## JOwen (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> www.haddingtonhouse.com




www.haddingtonhouse.org

I built the site. Tell Dr. Whytock Jerrold Lewis sent you.

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------



## tfelice (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks to all three for your replies. We are in the process of moving, so I probably will not get started on this till after we relocate. 

I do meet the agre requirements for GPTS, I am sure that I can get the recommendations and I will have to look into the aspect of being under care by the local presbytery once we move (we will be joining a new church). 

I am glad that there is something out there for people in my situation. I am 37 and since I have had my own business for 10+ years (my career goal) completing that Bachelor's in Business is very, very low on my priority list. I don't think I can handle 2 years of night school taking classes that I have no interest in. These certificate programs are the perfect solution for me.

I really appreciate all the help.


----------

